# Pathfinder SE OFF-ROAD tires



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Feb 18, 2005)

2005 Pathfinder SE OFF-ROAD tires (The BF Goodrich Rugged Terrain AT's) how well do these tires seem to work with the Pathfinder and do they seem to be a good match?

On road (Wet/Dry)
Off road (Dirt/sand/mud)

Your thoughts?

:thumbup:


----------



## generic (Apr 30, 2005)

I don't have my OR yet,but FWIW

Friend has a 2k4 Tacoma with them and they have handled the New England winter weather well acording to him. 

Tirerack.com has mixed reviews most folks say they wear well though.

I have not decided yet if I will keep them or get a set of BFG ATs.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

cwescapexlt4x4 said:


> 2005 Pathfinder SE OFF-ROAD tires (The BF Goodrich Rugged Terrain AT's) how well do these tires seem to work with the Pathfinder and do they seem to be a good match?
> 
> On road (Wet/Dry)
> Off road (Dirt/sand/mud)
> ...


They're an awesome set of tires. I don't use any other brand. I've had them on my 87 HD KC 4X4, got them on my 95 Pathfinder and also have 33" MT's on my Jeep CJ7. Don't wear fast, great traction wet or dry and in the snow too!


----------



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Feb 18, 2005)

NPath said:


> They're an awesome set of tires. I don't use any other brand. I've had them on my 87 HD KC 4X4, got them on my 95 Pathfinder and also have 33" MT's on my Jeep CJ7. Don't wear fast, great traction wet or dry and in the snow too!


 :givebeer: 
Great to hear Thanks!


----------



## undallas (Feb 11, 2005)

I think these stock tires on SE-offroad work well on dry pavement.
But it really sucks on wet road. I feel lost control during rainy days...
Ratings from other tire forums also reflect the same issue on wet road.
I will replace them with BFG A/T when I finish them.


----------



## JS3K (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a set of BTG A/T Tyre on the Pathfinder too, Near enough the same price as road tyres.

With them there are good and bad points. Bad points: uses up a little more fuel, can create a little more road noise and your top speed is also effected by them too. But the Good point, not only are they FANTASTIC when you offroad or during snow they make the car look mean and give the car a 1.5" lift. I will never change from these tyres - have already done 35,000km and very little wear on them.

JS3K


----------



## Volvite (Nov 12, 2010)

Goodyear Wrangler Silent Armors. They work great in all conditions and are a very quiet tire.


----------



## kukla (Apr 1, 2010)

cwescapexlt4x4 said:


> 2005 Pathfinder SE OFF-ROAD tires (The BF Goodrich Rugged Terrain AT's) how well do these tires seem to work with the Pathfinder and do they seem to be a good match?
> 
> On road (Wet/Dry)
> Off road (Dirt/sand/mud)
> ...


assuming you mean the BF Goodrich Rugged _Trail _ tires that came stock on the '05 SE OFF-ROAD, they were very good, but not nearly good as the set of Brigestone Dueler A/T Revos that they were replaced with.......


----------



## Volvite (Nov 12, 2010)

You would probably do real well with Goodyear fortera tires up there in the rainy northwest. My sister lives in Portland and I got her a set of those tires and they do great.


----------



## piste (Dec 23, 2009)

kukla said:


> assuming you mean the BF Goodrich Rugged _Trail _ tires that came stock on the '05 SE OFF-ROAD, they were very good, but not nearly good as the set of Brigestone Dueler A/T Revos that they were replaced with.......


+1 on the Revos...put mine on last August....without question THE best tire for the job I've ever tried. If not those...BFG A/T's...or Yoko Geolanders..in that order. But I'll never use anything other than Revos again. Great offroad and quieter than some all season tires on the highway!!


----------

